# Ideas for enrichment for stimsons



## LittleButterfly (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi all,

So my 14 month old stimmie is getting too big for his click clack (I know he should probably already be in a bigger enclosure) and I am planning to section off half of his bigger enclosure soon and move him into that. 
I have somewhat of an idea of what to put in it but would like some ideas.
Also want to know if the setup needs to change.

Thanks


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Apr 4, 2019)

why section it off? he could probably go in the full enclosure as long as enough hiding spots and it feels comfortable enough.


----------



## LittleButterfly (Apr 4, 2019)

Imported_tuatara said:


> why section it off? he could probably go in the full enclosure as long as enough hiding spots and it feels comfortable enough.


Just to get him used to the enclosure and I just feel he is a bit small for his age and I would feel safer with him going in half
[doublepost=1554363019,1554357533][/doublepost]Also any ideas for heating options. I was thinking along the lines of heat cords?


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 5, 2019)

LittleButterfly said:


> Just to get him used to the enclosure and I just feel he is a bit small for his age and I would feel safer with him going in half
> [doublepost=1554363019,1554357533][/doublepost]Also any ideas for heating options. I was thinking along the lines of heat cords?


We need more info like what the enclosure is made off, dimensions etc. 

As tuatara said, it could most likely go in, as long as u fill any tiny gaps and provide 4-5+ hides


----------



## LittleButterfly (Apr 5, 2019)

The enclosure is made of melamine and is 90cm length, 50 width and 40 height from memory












1F74F3B0-0EEA-4322-B7A9-1FD4EE733DCA



__ LittleButterfly
__ Apr 4, 2019



Last time I updated on Newts enclosure. Fast foward to new house and new state. Still pretty...

















IMG_3953



__ LittleButterfly
__ Apr 4, 2019


----------



## Ceaz- (Apr 5, 2019)

You could try putting the click clack with the lid off into the enclosure to see if it ventures out into the enclosure.

As mentioned above it would probably be fine with enough hiding spots


----------



## LittleButterfly (Apr 5, 2019)

Ok, I might try that. But still, what other objects can I put in for enrichment


----------



## Blighty (Apr 5, 2019)

You could put in some branches and fake plants if you like. My stimmie thinks he is arboreal half the time.


----------



## LittleButterfly (Apr 5, 2019)

Blighty said:


> You could put in some branches and fake plants if you like. My stimmie thinks he is arboreal half the time.


Same, he loves climbing on my shoulders but he's too small for me not to hold on to him. I was thinking about some branches


----------



## nick_75 (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't have any fixed furniture in my enclosures, so I have the ability to move the heat source, branches and hides. I change the layout after every clean. I also have shelves of varying heights which I can place hides on. My pythons are always very active after I change the layout, exploring the new environment. I also occasionally fill up a small tupperware container (big enough for the snake to hide in) with a different substrate and leave in the enclosure. This also stimulates a lot of interest.


----------



## LittleButterfly (Apr 8, 2019)

nick_75 said:


> I don't have any fixed furniture in my enclosures, so I have the ability to move the heat source, branches and hides. I change the layout after every clean. I also have shelves of varying heights which I can place hides on. My pythons are always very active after I change the layout, exploring the new environment. I also occasionally fill up a small tupperware container (big enough for the snake to hide in) with a different substrate and leave in the enclosure. This also stimulates a lot of interest.


Thats really cool, thanks for the ideas


----------



## nick_75 (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm planning on setting up a single enclosure as bio active to see if having live plants, deeper substrates and large, partially submerged rocks for basking changes any behavior.


----------

